# Dilation of ostomy site



## lsolway (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there, here is the short version of my op report.  I have no idea what code to use.

Patient came in today because of abdominal distress & cramps.  Left-sided ostomy has no signs of irritation, inflammation or infection.  Patient says they have not passed a stool in 3 days.  Colostomy opening was almost closed and was gradually dilated with a Maloney.  After dilating to 40mm, patient began to pass soft stool, ostomy bag was replaced.

Please help


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 18, 2008)

I come up with 44799 (unlisted).


----------



## lsolway (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help


----------

